# Pike on the Fly?



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been trying to get a pike on the fly for a while now, with zero success is there anyone out there that does this with success? If so where are you having success and with what flies?


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

finding pike are hard. They are close to the fish of a 1000 casts, and I always fished Pa for pike and muskies they have better numbers. I used a bunny leech about 10" long and back on a 2/0-4/0 hook! Full sinking line!


----------



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you for replying, sucks that you have to travel to PA for a decent pike bite. The bunny leech do you move it pretty fast through the strike zone or just let it drift on the bottom?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm 0-1 this year on hunting down pike. big flies, long strips.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

otis733 said:


> Thank you for replying, sucks that you have to travel to PA for a decent pike bite. The bunny leech do you move it pretty fast through the strike zone or just let it drift on the bottom?



it did not suck that bad considering I would hook 6-8 fish a day, and one would be at least 27", but any how I used to do alot of blind casting for them fishing the weedlines and drops.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have only caught them on the fly in canada, they ate bunnies and bendbacks if you could put flies where they were. the biggest problem in ohio as 007 said would be finding them. they are a ton of fun once you get in them


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

using a full sinking line I used to fish all over the water colum, and never letting it rest on the bottom!


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What wt rods do you all use for pike,like to try it dont know if my 9'6'' 8wt will do the job.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

9wt and 350 grain full sinking line "I'm fishing large water for these fish" I hope ppl are using a heavy leader set up. I use 3' 20# then 2' of 16#, and then 2' of 10-12# tippet followed by surflon 7 strand wire.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

Finding them in Ohio is half the battle. I fish pike usually on a 9' 8wt with a 8ft 200 grain sink tip. Big nasty flies are usually the ticket...whether it is a bib black bunny leech or some wool concoction. I will say that as a generalization I have found that pike flies can definitely be too flashy, but the most important thing is how much water the fly moves...and in doing so allows the pike's lateral lines to pick them up.


----------



## esoxfly (Oct 11, 2007)

I fish a lot for pike in Canada, biggest 45.5 inches. I used 9wt rod. A tapered leader when you are throwing a fly the size of Buick is "optimistic". I use 30lb hard Mason. The stuff is a &^^&* to work with but the Pike can not bite through it. I have never been bitten off. I use a snap on the end. You might want to see the book "Pike on the Fly" by Barry Reynolds, John Berryman. As an alternative to pike you might want to think Musky. A number of lakes in Ohio hold 45+ inch fish. I am currently trying to figure out how to tie a "bigger fly" . One that I do not need a bait caster to throw.


----------



## otis733 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am pretty sure I know some pikey waters my biggest problem is that when I use other equiptment (spinning/baitcast) I use baits that you fish pretty high in the water colum, so when I fish the big fly's that are advertised for pike they are so big and heavy that I can't keep them high in the water colum without getting totally exhausted. So I really wanted to hear what you guys have actually caught them on rather then what is advertised! So thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

For flies high in the water column use materials that give the appearance of size but those that are bouyant. Using materials such as loose spun deer hair heads (bouyant) or wool (traps air bubbles). For flies with no 'head' my best luck has come on tarpon style flies using just a rabbie strip tail and then combinations of cross cut rabbit, marabou, and bucktail. The closetest thing on the market would be Barry's Pike Fly...it is very effective and can easily be fished high in the water colum since it is nearly neutral in bouancy.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

I made some attempts at this occasionally while floating in my yak, but would give up quickly after flayling around while my buddies were catching on spinning gear. One day I decided I would COMMIT, and only brought the flyrod. I was using large streamers, also trying to keep them high in the water. It wasn't till I got tired and let the fly sink out of sight that I caught two nice pike. I used a 10 lb mono leader with a 10 lb braid tippet. If you have a canoe or kayak, the Tusc (I've heard) or upper Hoga (that's where I fish) have plenty of pike in them.


----------

